# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  امنیت بیشتر برای View ها و Procedure های پایگاه داده

## alimanam

با سلام 

دوستان عزیز این مقاله رو یه نگاه بندازین بد نیست خیلی به درد به خور هستش .

موفق باشید . یا علی

----------

